# Pen Kit Question



## Pens By Scott (Nov 1, 2011)

I am trying to figure out what Kit I saw the other day.  A Friend came to me with his completed pen he bought from another vendor.

The Kit looks like an Olympic Elite 2 Fountain Pen Kit in Gold, though there is a subtle difference.  The pattern on the cap trim opposite the finial has what I would describe at Rainbow arcs and not the rope like weave on the Olympic Elite 2.

My questions:
Is there an Olympic Elite 1 kit?  If so, what type of pattern is on the cap?
Is there another pen kit that is similar to what I have described? If so, what would it be and where would one be able to source it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hewunch (Nov 1, 2011)

Sounds like a ligero. Smitty had them at one time. Perhaps he still does.


----------



## juteck (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's the Ligero:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=87840&highlight=ligero


----------



## Grampy122 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Is this the pen?*

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...ts___Ligero_Rollerball_Pen___ligero_pen?Args=


----------



## Pens By Scott (Nov 1, 2011)

John and Gordon, both look like the pen, thanks guys, as usual IAP is always very helpful.


----------

